# Jim F . Sending this your way !



## mmcmdl (Jan 1, 2021)

Just in case .


----------



## Jim F (Jan 1, 2021)

Distributor is on the wrong end........


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 1, 2021)

Just like my mini bike to much power it does wheelies and burnouts 6.5 hp total weight with me riding it is about 130lbs a bit too much power goes went 30mph in a bumpy field bit fast and scary


----------



## vtcnc (Jan 2, 2021)

Woke up to about 5" this morning and still coming down hard. Weatherman got this one way wrong! We were only supposed to get 1-3" through the weekend??


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 2, 2021)

We had rain most of the night. Our Christmas snow is just about gone. My buddy who lives about 150 miles further north sent this yesterday.



While my place looks like this.


Pierre


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 2, 2021)

Send some of that white stuff my way. We've had less than 2" so far, mostly rain and more in the forecast. The plow is mounted and chains are on, I'm ready. Bring it!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 2, 2021)

Boy and his wife just went thru customs and are now in Canada . 6 hours and 52 minutes to the border , then maybe an hour or so till Toronto . They had no issues crossing the line they said .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 2, 2021)

They arrived in Toronto in less than 8 hrs .  All's good .


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 2, 2021)

Toronto is South of where I live in Wisconsin.  Isn't that weird?   I just told the wife last night that I am ready for a good 'ole blizzard.   Something about being in my house and watching it come down.


----------



## 51cub (Jan 3, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Something about being in my house and watching it come down.


I hear that. I retired from 31 years with the town. All I want is to sit and watch it snow and know the phone's not going to ring to come to work. I want to be the guy that calls and says I can't come in today. I'm going to go play in the snow!


----------



## Jim F (Jan 3, 2021)

1" so far, calling for more.....
Slid around quite a bit to and from the store.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 3, 2021)

Just logged on , it'll be a fun night . NO WORK !


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 3, 2021)

I like snow, so much fun watching the buffuns that have no clue. You would think that living in WI that most people would have a clue about snow, but they don't.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 3, 2021)

Same as here and when I lived in CO.


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 3, 2021)

It was always shocking to count the number of cars/trucks that slid off I-25 between Denver and Ft. Collins.   And most were 4WD.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 3, 2021)

Reminds me of a time back in the 80s, we were in a 3/4 ton 4x4 headed to shovel the company president out and there was a small 4x4 truck stuck in a shallow ditch. We chained to it, popped it out. We were still in 2W! Had a good laugh as we drove away.
Pierre


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 3, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> It was always shocking to count the number of cars/trucks that slid off I-25 between Denver and Ft. Collins.   And most were 4WD.


Welp, 4WD doesn't stop or steer any better than RWD.   Seems like a lot of folks the drive 4WD don't understand that.  That being said, I love my 4WD Ram Laramie.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 3, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> It was always shocking to count the number of cars/trucks that slid off I-25 between Denver and Ft. Collins.   And most were 4WD.


And usually on a straight stretch of road.


----------



## Jim F (Jan 3, 2021)

the blizzard of 1998 in Denver, I had no problem getting around in a 4x2 F-250........


----------



## Flyinfool (Jan 4, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Welp, 4WD doesn't stop or steer any better than RWD.   Seems like a lot of folks the drive 4WD don't understand that.  That being said, I love my 4WD Ram Laramie.


Many confuse all wheel drive with 4 wheel drive, they are not the same thing. 4x4 is a lot better than AWD.
With my Chevy Silverado 4x4 I have done some testing in a snow covered parking lot and on glare ice.

My truck will stop faster in 4 wheel drive than it will in 2 wheel drive. The anti lock brakes are what is to blame for this. In 4x4 the wheels are all linked together so no one wheel can stop turning thus the anti lock never comes on to limit braking power to the wheels that still do have traction, hence a noticeably faster fully controlled stop. Even if whil in 4x4 you mash the brake peddle to force activation of the anti lock, it will still give a lesser reduction in brake pressure to allow a faster stop.

Driving the logging roads in deep snow with 4x2 causes the front steering to be a bit loose so it wants to push out if you are to fast in a corner. When in 4x4 the front wheels are pulling the nose of the truck around the corner and it handles noticeably better.

I wonder just how many of those 4x4s in the ditch were driving in 2 wheel because the 4x4 sucks gas. In my truck I get about 20 mpg combined, when in 4x4 I get just *7* mpg. This is my 4th Chevy 4x4 and they all had similar difference between 2 and 4 wheel drive.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 4, 2021)

I can remember there was a stretch on I80 between Cheyanne and Laramie that was shut down because of snow . In July !


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 4, 2021)

I too have noticed a lot of 4wd trucks end up off the side. I attribute this to 3 factors. First, they have either highway tires or big knobby macho ones, neither of which does any good in snow. Second, 4wd is only 4wd when you're applying power, if you're on the brakes in a skid it's no different than 2wd (above exception noted). Third, and most significant, the idiot behind the wheel thinks he can still drive 65 *because *he has 4wd.  

Here's my on-demand 4wd. The picture was taken climbing my driveway.


I've driven through fresh snow deep enough that it was flowing over the hood and the engine was overheating from lack of air-flow. With the studs on, the only thing that stops it is the ground clearance.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Toronto is South of where I live in Wisconsin.  Isn't that weird?   I just told the wife last night that I am ready for a good 'ole blizzard.   Something about being in my house and watching it come down.


Best place to be. Warm and toasty. I did not like working and commuting in snow country.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 4, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Third, and most significant, the idiot behind the wheel thinks he can still drive 65 *because *he has 4wd.


You nailed it


----------

